
Global warming today mirrors conditions during earths largest extinction event - rladd
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/environment/global-warming-today-mirrors-conditions-during-earths-largest-extinction-event-uw-study/
======
rladd
Curtis Deutsch, a UW associate professor of oceanography and an author of the
research, said if society continues to pump greenhouse gases at our current
rate, “we have no reason to think it wouldn’t cause a similar type of
extinction.”

